# air conditioning/heat pumps



## nellieK (Apr 11, 2015)

We are thinking of buying 3 heat pumps and a compressor in the UK and brining them to Portugal. We would dry fit them ourselves but would need an FGAS engineer to install the system. We would welcome your thoughts and experience. Thanks


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

nellieK said:


> We are thinking of buying 3 heat pumps and a compressor in the UK and brining them to Portugal. We would dry fit them ourselves but would need an FGAS engineer to install the system. We would welcome your thoughts and experience. Thanks



You can what is called Spilt systems in the UK that you can install yourself we brought two with us and installed them ourselves. Look for 4-1 systems that is for one unit of electric they give four units of heat or cold.

Fred


----------



## nellieK (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks Fred. What wattage or BTUs did you get? Did you have to get a different fuse/ at the moment we have 6.9kVA potencia supplied to our place and we would need that to be increased. I would be grateful to know what make you got and supplier. Many thanks Nk


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

nellieK said:


> Thanks Fred. What wattage or BTUs did you get? Did you have to get a different fuse/ at the moment we have 6.9kVA potencia supplied to our place and we would need that to be increased. I would be grateful to know what make you got and supplier. Many thanks Nk


Hi

We got a 9000 Btu for our bedroom and a 12000 Btu for the lounge our potencia is the same as yours and we just plug into a socket at the side of the inside units. The company we got both units from have now closed and we never kept the label on the front of each of the units. Check out the link below two indoor units and one outdoor unit from £699

It's worth a look

Fred

https://www.aircondirect.co.uk/p/10...le-outdoor-unit-and-two-9000-btu-indoor-units


----------



## nellieK (Apr 11, 2015)

thanks for your quick reply. I will have a look at that company. Nellie


----------



## nellieK (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi Fred Did you "gas" the pipes yourselves or get a company to do that? thanks


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

nellieK said:


> Hi Fred Did you "gas" the pipes yourselves or get a company to do that? thanks


Hi

No a split system is one where you connect everything up together and just open valve type connectors. I will photo one of ours tomorrow and let you see what we had to do.

Fred


----------

